# changing rear main seal, oil seal and retainer gasket



## nssntra85 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a nissan sentra 1985 B11 and E16s. I am in the process of changing the clutch and rear main seal. I have removed the flywheel and I am trying to change the rear main seal. I have removed the old rear main seal since it was leaking and in the process broke the oil seal retainer circular backing( the circular coppery backing) and the oil seal that fits the oil pan where the retainer sits. Is this circular rear main seal backing replaceable? How do I take the oil seal retainer out without dropping the oil pan? Or is there any way I can change the broken part of the retainer. The car is being supported on oil pan with a block of wood. Is there any way I can pry out the two bolt that goes into the oil pan. A quarter of a inch might get that bolts out. 

I try prying them out but no luck. I took out the 3 philip head screws but got stuck with the 2 bolts that attaches to the oil pan. I bought a fel-pro rear bearing main set which comes with 3 gaskets (one triangular shape and two dome shaped) and a orange colored rear main seal. I was hoping that I might replace these gaskets. Really appreciate if someone can help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

PM sent......


----------

